# Why are all you furries gay?



## Kibou (Apr 16, 2012)

Allow me to rephrase

Why are so many furries homosexual?.

The number of gays in your fandom is rather astounding, some have told me there are more gay furries than straight

Why is this, why does your fandom appeal so much to gay people?

Is it because Robin Hood/Starfox were male?

Is the furry fandom actively converting people to a homosexual lifestyle?. Or does your culture just naturally convert people to homosexuality?.

I'd love to hear your thoughts and opinions on why your fandom is extremely homosexual

Thanks, 
          Kibou


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 16, 2012)

Your previous thread was better; this is a bit of a reach, and already done a few times before. Good effort though.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 16, 2012)

Nope, no conversion, there's just a high percentage of homosexuality in the fandom. As far as I'm aware, bisexuality is the most common...allow me to get some Klisoura results. wow, not even that.


----------



## shteev (Apr 16, 2012)

Who gives a shit? We're not doing anything different from the straight ones.
A furry is a furry, whether they're gay, straight, black, white, female, male, or a mixture of those.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 16, 2012)

Because everybody secretly loves cock and furries are the worst at hiding it.


----------



## Kibou (Apr 16, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Nope, no conversion, there's just a high percentage of homosexuality in the fandom. As far as I'm aware, bisexuality is the most common...allow me to get some Klisoura results. wow, not even that.



The high amount of homosexuals was never in question, nor was your fandoms attraction to animals.

I'm just curious about the cause of such rampant homosexuality in your fandom, the only conclusion I can come to is conversion.



shteev said:


> Who gives a shit? We're not doing anything different from the straight ones.
> A furry is a furry, whether they're gay, straight, black, white, female, male, or a mixture of those.



Well I'd say you do several things different than the straight ones.


----------



## Rotsala (Apr 16, 2012)

Obama


----------



## Neonagon (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't think homosexuality works like that. It isn't some kind of conversation process. I also don't think the fandom is as gay as everyone thinks, though it's definitely disproportionate considering it's theorized that only 8% of the population is gay.

I think the most likely answer is kids that are not straight sometimes have a hard time/absolutely no desire to fit into traditional gender roles, which leads to them getting excluded as kids and teens. I know the whole five gay kids at my school had it really rough, whereas literally no one else got picked on like they did. Anyway since they're excluded from people IRL, they look for people online that they can relate to and be friends with. Since they haven't been socialized like all the other kids, they're more open minded of other views and "subcultures" that other people would think are weird, like the furry fandom. I really think social exclusion is one of the biggest reason why people are in the fandom at all, gay or straight. I'm not saying everyone here is, it just seems to be something I've noticed in a lot of people I've met and even myself pre-high school. There's absolutely nothing wrong with it, I've met so many great individuals who don't just do what everyone else does.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 16, 2012)

Why aren't other people more gay? :V

Lots of people out in the real world are gay/Bi, they just don't want to accept it because they believe they will be bullied.

I myself was "straight" going in but after talking to others im bisexual, the furry community is just more accepting to homosexuality so people feel like they can really come out here.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 16, 2012)

Cock rocks, yo

Vag is whack


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 16, 2012)

Because being different is better than being "Normal" but in the end you can't really define a normal person so in a way everyone is weird.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Apr 16, 2012)

Should anyone's sexual orientation even matter? 

Anyways, I thought most people were straight.  I don't know how correct that is, nor do I care.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 16, 2012)

Was gay before I was furry. 
Because I was born gay.
You aren't born furry.
Furries just happen to catch my interest.


----------



## Kibou (Apr 16, 2012)

JArt. said:


> Why aren't other people more gay? :V
> 
> Lots of people out in the real world are gay/Bi, they just don't want to accept it because they believe they will be bullied.
> 
> I myself was "straight" going in but after talking to others im bisexual, the furry community is just more accepting to homosexuality so people feel like they can really come out here.



Isn't it more likely that you were converted to homosexuality upon entering and becoming engulfed in the fandom.

You admitted you went in as a 100% pure heterosexual, but came out with homosexual practices.

The idea that you simply *"realized it"* is far fetched and unlikely, surely you can see that you were converted to homosexuality by other furries?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 16, 2012)

Kibou said:


> The idea that you simply *"realized it"* is far fetched and unlikely, surely you can see that you were converted to homosexuality by other furries?


I instantly believe you for no reason.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 16, 2012)

Kibou said:


> Isn't it more likely that you were converted to homosexuality upon entering and becoming engulfed in the fandom.
> 
> You admitted you went in as a 100% pure heterosexual, but came out with homosexual practices.
> 
> The idea that you simply *"realized it"* is far fetched and unlikely, surely you can see that you were converted to homosexuality by other furries?



I'd had oral sex with 2 of my male friends several times before i "completely" joined the fandom.

I used "straight" to indicate that i was not really but only held on to that illusion because i was afraid to accept my true self.


----------



## Kibou (Apr 16, 2012)

JArt. said:


> I'd had oral sex with 2 of my male friends several times before i "completely" joined the fandom.
> 
> I used "straight" to indicate that i was not really but only held on to that illusion because i was afraid to accept my true self.



Receive oral sex from homosexual, become homosexual.

The *"I was gay all along"* delusion you're holding onto is likely just your minds way of reworking your homosexual indoctrination. 

You truly are a tragic case


----------



## JArt. (Apr 16, 2012)

Kibou said:


> Receive oral sex from homosexual, become homosexual.



I wasn't receiving. :V


----------



## Onnes (Apr 16, 2012)

Didn't take long for this thread to become creepy.


----------



## Commie Bat (Apr 16, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Didn't take long for this thread to become creepy.



Welcome to the den.


----------



## Kibou (Apr 16, 2012)

JArt. said:


> I wasn't receiving. :V



The sex act they tricked you into committing is of no importance

It wouldn't be indoctrination if you were aware of what happened, your mental reworking of "always being gay" was just something your brain slipped in to make sense of what happened. Similar to trauma patients rewriting their own memories to make it seem as if their tragic events never happened.


----------



## shteev (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd like to think that a heterosexual male receiving oral sex from another male would be like walking a tight rope.
_
"Just don't look down."_


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 16, 2012)

Kibou said:


> Receive oral sex from homosexual, become homosexual.
> 
> The *"I was gay all along"* delusion you're holding onto is likely just your minds way of reworking your homosexual indoctrination.
> 
> You truly are a tragic case


Ever since I started going to an all male school I've changed to being Bisexual. I don't think any experience has anything to do with sexuality. Besides I did have a girlfriend all through my first year at my high school. 

Being gay has been linked to genetics so I don't see what you're arguing about.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 16, 2012)

I regret ever coming to this thread. 

I think it would best for me to cling on to what little respect i have for myself.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 16, 2012)

the den ; a haiku

never-ending shit
spews from the mouth of furries
welcome to the den


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 16, 2012)

JArt. said:


> I regret ever coming to this thread.
> 
> I think it would best for me to cling on to what little respect i have for myself.


The OP is the only one who berated you so far. You shouldn't feel ashamed D:


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 16, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> Ever since I started going to an all male school I've changed to being Bisexual. I don't think any experience has anything to do with sexuality. Besides I did have a girlfriend all through my first year at my high school.
> 
> Being gay has been linked to genetics so I don't see what you're arguing about.



Linked to genetics? When was this? 

Is it the same thing as the "you're born gay; you can't make a choice to be gay" argument people like to make?


----------



## JArt. (Apr 16, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> The OP is the only one who berated you so far. You shouldn't feel ashamed D:



I told a troll my secrets, i have truly failed at life.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 16, 2012)

Artillery Spam said:


> Linked to genetics? When was this?
> 
> Is it the same thing as the "you're born gay; you can't make a choice to be gay" argument people like to make?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biology_and_sexual_orientation and many many more sources.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 16, 2012)

Serious and considerate responses?

I am disappoint FAF


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 16, 2012)

Every time Kibou comes in to make a "troll" thread (I use this word loosely, because it implies that this guy is like Brazen, who is very clearly superior at what he does in p. much every way)

people feel the need to respond to him

like "hey, look at the obvious dickweed, better give him the attention he wants"

Hey guys here's an idea:

Stop

Every time he comes people feel the need to "correct" him, to tell him the truth and to shout at him for having the wrong impression

Just don't. If you waffling around what "furries actually are" didn't work in the last 12 threads, it's not going to work now

See: Einstein's definition of insanity


----------



## JArt. (Apr 16, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Every time Kibou comes in to make a "troll" thread (I use this word loosely, because it implies that this guy is like Brazen, who is very clearly superior at what he does in p. much every way)
> 
> people feel the need to respond to him
> 
> ...



Since when have furries been sane? :V


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 16, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Every time Kibou comes in to make a "troll" thread (I use this word loosely, because it implies that this guy is like Brazen, who is very clearly superior at what he does in p. much every way)
> 
> people feel the need to respond to him
> 
> ...


The only way to stop this is to ban everyone who replies to a troll thread like Facepunch :V


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 16, 2012)

I enjoy troll threads. It gives the idiots something to argue about, making room for actual conversations to ensue elsewhere, uninterrupted. Proper trolling is a benefit to forum societies everywhere.


----------



## Ley (Apr 16, 2012)

straaaaaaaaaight.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 16, 2012)

Ley said:


> straaaaaaaaaight.


see


everyone loves cock

EVERYONE


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 16, 2012)

How about everyone just leave this thread now...It's awkward enough...as is........

I'll just leave it now ._.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 16, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> see
> 
> 
> everyone loves cock
> ...



No no sir, I do not. I do not enjoy the cock.
I would not like it in a box, I would not like it from a fox.
I could not take it from a gay, I would not take it with some pay.
I will not take it in my mouth, I will not take it in this house.
I do not enjoy the cock at all, I do not like it, foreskin and all.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 16, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> No no sir, I do not. I do not enjoy the cock.
> I would not like it in a box, I would not like it from a fox.
> I could not take it from a gay, I would not take it with some pay.
> I will not take it in my mouth, I will not take it in this house.
> I do not enjoy the cock at all, I do not like it, foreskin and all.



Dr.Seuss would be proud.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 16, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> No no sir, I do not. I do not enjoy the cock.
> I would not like it in a box, I would not like it from a fox.
> I could not take it from a gay, I would not take it with some pay.
> I will not take it in my mouth, I will not take it in this house.
> I do not enjoy the cock at all, I do not like it, foreskin and all.


Well aren't you a poetic little heterosexual. Tides has a point, if you look at it the right way. Even straight men like cock. If I asked you if I could castrate you, you'd say no, yes? As for me......
COCK FTW!


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 16, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> Well aren't you a poetic little heterosexual. Tides has a point, if you look at it the right way. Even straight men like cock. If I asked you if I could castrate you, you'd say no, yes? As for me......
> COCK FTW!


The problem there being that I do not have a cock, and that I am not hetero c:


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 16, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> The problem there being that I do not have a cock, and that I am not hetero c:



omg u where already castrated?????????


----------



## Mojotaian (Apr 16, 2012)

The sex is better...
(bland, not-well-thought-out and empty statement, not interested in -that'syouropinion- shit)


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 16, 2012)

Please leave this thread for dead...


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 16, 2012)

Last time I checked, we had a lot of _*Bisexuals *_in FAF. And I was, and I'm still one of them. *Gay *doesn't mean *Bisexual.*


----------



## Aleu (Apr 16, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> Well aren't you a poetic little heterosexual. Tides has a point, if you look at it the right way. Even straight men like cock. If I asked you if I could castrate you, you'd say no, yes? As for me......
> COCK FTW!





Tybalt Maxwell said:


> omg u where already castrated?????????



...castration doesn't work that way, guys. You're cutting off the BALLS not the DICK.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 16, 2012)

Haha, how delightfully awful.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 16, 2012)

Aleu said:


> ...castration doesn't work that way, guys. You're cutting off the BALLS not the DICK.



Yes that is what the DICKtionary says

but for the sake of seeming dumb I went by the fchan def.

I'm so edgy



Xaerun said:


> The amount of snooty/hella mad gays in this thread is incredible.
> Have people used the term 'breeder' unironically yet?



I caleled someone a cunthump once


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 16, 2012)

I dont think people are born with any orientation. You are sort of 'blank' the first 14~ years of your life.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 16, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I dont think people are born with any orientation. You are sort of 'blank' the first 14~ years of your life.



And nature takes care of the rest!


----------



## Aldino (Apr 16, 2012)

Why should it really matter if a certain percentage of furries are gay? I honestly wouldn't care if everyone one this whole site was gay, I like people for who they are not what they are.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 16, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I dont think people are born with any orientation. You are sort of 'blank' the first 14~ years of your life.



I thought that is was widely accepted

That children are asexual and do not develop sexuality until puberty

Funfact: I experienced a delay in my sexual maturity and was asexual until I was 16


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 16, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I thought that is was widely accepted
> 
> That children are asexual and do not develop sexuality until puberty
> 
> Funfact: I experienced a delay in my sexual maturity and was asexual until I was 16





> Daryl Bem, a social psychologist at Cornell University, has theorized that the influence of biological factors on sexual orientation may be mediated by experiences in childhood. A child's temperament predisposes the child to prefer certain activities over others. Because of their temperament, which is influenced by biological variables such as genetic factors, some children will be attracted to activities that are commonly enjoyed by other children of the same gender. Others will prefer activities that are typical of another gender. This will make a gender-conforming child feel different from opposite-gender children, while gender-nonconforming children will feel different from children of their own gender. According to Bem, this feeling of difference will evoke physiological arousal when the child is near members of the gender which it considers as being 'different'. Bem theorizes that this physiological arousal will later be transformed into sexual arousal: children will become sexually attracted to the gender which they see as different ("exotic"). This theory is known as Exotic Becomes Erotic theory.


Taken from wikipedia, this is one of the theories behind your sexual orientation. But the others are mainly genetic. But I happen to believe it is a little of both.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 16, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> Taken from wikipedia, this is one of the theories behind your sexual orientation. But the others are mainly genetic. But I happen to believe it is a little of both.


Has that guy written any papers, or is his claim to fame being loosely quoted on Wikipedia?


----------



## Onnes (Apr 16, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> Taken from wikipedia, this is one of the theories behind your sexual orientation. But the others are mainly genetic. But I happen to believe it is a little of both.



Are we really going into speculative psychology concerning sexual orientation in this shit thread? If you actually want to go into that it deserves its own thread. Doing it in this one is just going to be silly.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 16, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I thought that is was widely accepted
> 
> That children are asexual and do not develop sexuality until puberty
> 
> Funfact: I experienced a delay in my sexual maturity and was asexual until I was 16


I was a filthy cocksucking male whore bisexshit since I was 13 :3
Got any genetic research to link? :V
Edit: Dammit, meant to reply w/ quote to Mx's post. Shit.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 16, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> Has that guy written any papers, or is his claim to fame being loosely quoted on Wikipedia?


I don't want to start shit but that was something I happened to remember from a while back. 
And by the way he has.
http://www.springerlink.com/content/j054534t1k8194p5/?MUD=MP


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 16, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> I was a filthy cocksucking male whore bisexshit since I was 13 :3
> Got any genetic research to link? :V
> Edit: Dammit, meant to reply w/ quote to Mx's post. Shit.



Interesting way to describe yourself. :v


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 16, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> Taken from wikipedia, this is one of the theories behind your sexual orientation. But the others are mainly genetic. But I happen to believe it is a little of both.



What does that have to do with what I said?


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 16, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Are we really going into speculative psychology concerning sexual orientation in this shit thread? If you actually want to go into that it deserves its own thread. Doing it in this one is just going to be silly.



As if this thread were going anywhere but hell to begin with.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 16, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> What does that have to do with what I said?


It has to do with everything about what you said. It just goes into more detail.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 16, 2012)

Artillery Spam said:


> Interesting way to describe yourself. :v


It's accurate, lay off. :V


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 16, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> I am a virgin, have never felt the touch of a woman or a man, the closest I've been is looking in through somebody's window, and I am incredibly insecure about it.



Fixed that for you, mate.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 17, 2012)

so why did this fucking thread even get past the first fucking page again?

and how the hell is the OP not fucking BANNED by now, his shitpost percentage is like ~99.9%, come the fuck on mods/admins


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 17, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> It has to do with everything about what you said. It just goes into more detail.



oh

I wasn't really sure whether you were posting it in agreement or against



Tycho said:


> so why did this fucking thread even get past the first fucking page again?
> 
> and how the hell is the OP not fucking BANNED by now, his shitpost percentage is like ~99.9%, come the fuck on mods/admins



Last I checked there's no rule against being shit

and if it's not a rule then it would be bad form for a mod to intervene

like a policeman committing vigilante-ism, it's just not allowed because they're expected to blindly follow and enforce rules

so it's up to the people, free of such responsibilities, to grab steel pipes and take matters into their own hands >:]


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 17, 2012)

Tycho said:


> so why did this fucking thread even get past the first fucking page again?
> 
> and how the hell is the OP not fucking BANNED by now, his shitpost percentage is like ~99.9%, come the fuck on mods/admins


Backseat modding ain't nice, and I don't much care for it.
Besides, a semi-decent discussion might be developing RE: development of sexuality etc and we might see where that goes
Plus, I'm on my phone and that kind of thing doesn't work too well


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 17, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> Backseat modding ain't nice, and I don't much care for it.
> Besides, a semi-decent discussion might be developing RE: development of sexuality etc and we might see where that goes
> _*Plus, I'm on my phone and that kind of thing doesn't work too well*_



Nice hidden message there, Xaerun. >=)

Besides, his views may be hateful and biased, but he's entitled to his opnion. The same goes for all of us. I don't give two-fucks about what he thinks of gays or bisexuals, as long as he doesn't say it to my face.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 17, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I dont think people are born with any orientation. You are sort of 'blank' the first 14~ years of your life.



I'm guessing they mean that the stage is set from the get go, biologically speaking. Like, if you could go back in time to any point in the person's life and change their environment, it still wouldn't affect their orientation later on. Not that I believe one way or the other - I know too little of the subject. I just don't buy into any arbitrary social norms saying that any orientation has any value of being 'right' or 'wrong'.

Well, to be fair, I don't buy into many social rules period.


----------



## IcyDragon (Apr 17, 2012)

Jinkees Scoob, right out of the gate. How did the troll thread, in which the troll is no longer posting, become a discussion of science so soft I could spread it on a biscuit. None of the posted material was close to empirical, and i see no conclusions being arrived at. 

Beyond this, why does any of this matter to any of you?? If they are gay then they are, and if they aren't then they aren't. I struggle to think of things less important than the orientations of others...I think our next step as a society should be to accept these things and move on.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 17, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I dont think people are born with any orientation. You are sort of 'blank' the first 14~ years of your life.


It's basically a matter of being highly impressionable in youth then?
If so, then I agree.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 17, 2012)

Inb4 Kibou states he's gay.
Do you have problem with gays? Are you a homophobe?
I ain't gay but I like it here :/


----------



## Kibou (Apr 17, 2012)

A lot of you seem to be under the impression that people are born homosexual

Which is completely false, people choose to be homosexual or they are converted through other means.

Educate yourselves


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Nope, no conversion, there's just a high percentage of homosexuality in the fandom. As far as I'm aware, bisexuality is the most common...allow me to get some Klisoura results. wow, not even that.


What the hell is between heterosexual and bisexual?


----------



## BRN (Apr 17, 2012)

Probably because I was sexually experimenting since I was about... uh, seven. Didn't really get a chance with a female until sixteen. Nine years of males probably made a difference.


----------



## BRN (Apr 17, 2012)

Probably because I was sexually experimenting since I was about... uh; seven. Didn't really get a chance with a female until sixteen. Nine years of males probably made a difference.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

I am straight and this thread is awful.


----------



## Lunar (Apr 17, 2012)

In response to OP: Because vagina is awesome.  :V


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 17, 2012)

Kibou said:


> A lot of you seem to be under the impression that people are born homosexual
> 
> Which is completely false, people choose to be homosexual or they are converted through other means.
> 
> Educate yourselves




Well of course, it's from the mind control agents the government puts in the water. Everybody knows that. Part of their secret breeding program, and this is one of their way of inhibiting certain genetic lines. The other method being selective sterility by consumer electronics radiation.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Apr 17, 2012)

So an attempt to say something to answer the OP.
I always felt that the fandom is a fandom where people are more accepting of them, and/or people are more open about it.
I have been around other fandoms and communities where people cut down gay's and really anyone who people see as out of the ordinary, and I think that the furry fandom is generally much more open and accepting than others, and people enjoy that. 
At least from my opinion, that is how it seems.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 17, 2012)

Kibou said:


> A lot of you seem to be under the impression that people are born homosexual
> 
> Which is completely false, people choose to be homosexual or they are converted through other means.
> 
> Educate yourselves


Lolnope. If you really thought majority of us here thought so then you should go to a different forums. Forums where people are so thick they can't be cut with a knife.


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Kibou said:


> Allow me to rephrase
> 
> Why are so many furries homosexual?.
> 
> ...



Fungi do not have a gender you insensitive jerk.


----------



## Lunar (Apr 17, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> see
> 
> 
> everyone loves cock
> ...


No.  :<  Stop that, Tides.  You stop that right now.


----------



## Aden (Apr 17, 2012)

SIX said:


> Probably because I was sexually experimenting since I was about... uh, seven. Didn't really get a chance with a female until sixteen. Nine years of males probably made a difference.



this explains a lot :v


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 17, 2012)

Aden said:


> this explains a lot :v


I think my favourite thing about this thread are the people boasting about how early they were... supposedly... slutting it up.
Like it's a competition that you win.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Apr 17, 2012)

It's because we lack christan morals that we're all faggots. Satan converted us.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 17, 2012)

Well duh, when the differences between the imaginary species you're attracted to are greater than the difference between male and female humans it's pretty hard not to be completely bisexual.

As for why many furries are exclusively gay I don't fucking know.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd give this thread another 6 hours. This is the perfect thread to cause some hatred...


----------



## webkilla (Apr 17, 2012)

AFAIK then statistics on furries 

like this one: http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php

show that they're about 20 to 30% of furries


I argue two reasons for why homosexual furries appear to such a large part of furries:

1) Its the internet. Its a lot easier and less risky to express yourself. Gays and lesbians might find it harder to express their leanings IRL. Furries are very open and for the most part non-judgemental or apathetic to sexual preferences. some don't mind, most probably don't care.

2) At its core the furry fandom represents a unique and powerful form of personal expression. every furry is unique, and we're all kinda expected to make a fursona and express ourselves through it. this ties in with my first point, but unlike other fandoms where the focus is more to fanwank over some shared topic of interest, such as a movie, movie-star or musician, then the furry fandom is all about the furries that define it.

To explain point 2: A gay on the internet sees furries. investigates. find it a forum where personal expression is not only condoned, but almost required. I mean, you can't really be a furry without 'doing something' to mark yourself as one... right? (that's a whole other bag of cats, but you get my point) - and again, with it being so easy to jump in and express preferences? what's not to love

yes this means that freaks and creeps can and do regularly worm their way in - its a double edged blade - but I doubt the furry fandom would survive for long if we suddenly set up registration-barriers demanding proof that you weren't a weirdo to join up


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> I think my favourite thing about this thread are the people boasting about how early they were... supposedly... slutting it up.
> Like it's a competition that you win.



I'd hate to see the "ultimate winner" : (


----------



## Lewi (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm Hetero.

I feel so alone.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 17, 2012)

SIX said:


> Probably because I was sexually experimenting since I was about... uh; seven. Didn't really get a chance with a female until sixteen. Nine years of males probably made a difference.



Deets


----------



## Lunar (Apr 17, 2012)

I think the furry fandom is one of the few places you can find tasteful porn involving your preferred sexual orientation.  Granted, there's a lot of fucked up shit in there too, but most people outside the fandom don't pay much mind to even something like tasteful nudity or the sweet, cuddly type of porn.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 17, 2012)

Lunar said:


> No.  :<  Stop that, Tides.  You stop that right now.


okay


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

webkilla said:


> 1) Its the internet. Its a lot easier and less risky to express yourself. Gays and lesbians might find it harder to express their leanings IRL. Furries are very open and for the most part non-judgemental or apathetic to sexual preferences. some don't mind, most probably don't care.



Are you saying the reason they're sexually attracted to the same sex is simply because nobody gives a shit?

I like oranges but not because nobody gives a shit if I do.


----------



## Kibou (Apr 17, 2012)

webkilla said:


> 1) Its the internet. Its a lot easier and less risky to express yourself. Gays and lesbians might find it harder to express their leanings IRL. Furries are very open and for the most part non-judgemental or apathetic to sexual preferences. some don't mind, most probably don't care.



I doubt simply being gay makes people want to pretend to be animals on the internet.

There are a number of groups they can find acceptance in, the fact that they go furry when it's such a niche group is a shaky argument *at best*



Haru_Ray said:


> So an attempt to say something to answer the OP.
> I always felt that the fandom is a fandom where people are more accepting of them, and/or people are more open about it.
> I have been around other fandoms and communities where people cut down gay's and really anyone who people see as out of the ordinary, and I think that the furry fandom is generally much more open and accepting than others, and people enjoy that.
> At least from my opinion, that is how it seems.



Simply the fact that you're accepting doesn't justify the number of gays in the community.
The same way that if I pour a bucket of water on the sidewalk I can't expect fish to swim in it just because they can.

Conversion still seems like the only option, and from this thread even the community agrees that the fandom is very homo-erotic and socially engulfing. 

*Also to the uninformed moderator Xaerun; discussing homosexuality in a thread about homosexuality is not "deralining" especially when I'm trying to make a point that people do not go into the fandom gay, but they are converted. I advise you watch something other than childrens shows about magical horses, it's clearly degrading your ability to think. 

*


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 17, 2012)

Kibou said:


> I doubt simply being gay makes people want to pretend to be animals on the internet.
> 
> There are a number of groups they can find acceptance in, the fact that they go furry when it's such a niche group is a shaky argument *at best*
> 
> ...



Got a feeling this thread's fate has just been sealed.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

Kibou said:


> *Also to the uninformed moderator Xaerun; discussing homosexuality in a thread about homosexuality is not "deralining" especially when I'm trying to make a point that people do not go into the fandom gay, but they are converted. I advise you watch something other than childrens shows about magical horses, it's clearly degrading your ability to think.
> *



> Did not read rules saying that you cannot callout other Mods for infractions and that you have to give them a private message about it.

Good luck getting it appealed.


----------



## Kibou (Apr 17, 2012)

Artillery Spam said:


> Got a feeling this thread's fate has just been sealed.



We're dealing with a dangerous filly here

He's already shown a complete disregard for the law, he's consumed by power and corruption, money and women..

Just how far will he go to full fill his twisted goals?


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 17, 2012)

Kibou said:


> I doubt simply being gay makes people want to pretend to be animals on the internet.
> 
> There are a number of groups they can find acceptance in, the fact that they go furry when it's such a niche group is a shaky argument *at best*
> 
> ...


This is a poor comparison. I'd suggest a good number of people join the furry fandom because of a mix of shared interests; being totally gaybones, being into video-games/anime, being into roleplaying stuff... a significant portion just fit together on a range of interests. IIRC it's been described as similar to the whole anime fandom, and that's probably not far off- just more gay sex and less body pillows.



Kibou said:


> Conversion still seems like the only option, and from this thread even the community agrees that the fandom is very homo-erotic and socially engulfing.


People have suggested a jailhouse-gay sort of environment, which would hold a lot firmer if it were impossible to leave the furry fandom at all once you'd joined and were restricted to talking to only other furs.



Kibou said:


> *Also to the uninformed moderator Xaerun; discussing homosexuality in a thread about homosexuality is not "deralining" especially when I'm trying to make a point that people do not go into the fandom gay, but they are converted. I advise you watch something other than childrens shows about magical horses, it's clearly degrading your ability to think.
> 
> *


Cute, but try harder. And the whole MLP thing is a bit of an in-joke, hence my rather dry line in the "Species" field.



Kibou said:


> We're dealing with a dangerous filly here
> 
> He's already shown a complete disregard for the law, he's consumed by power and corruption, money and women..
> 
> Just how far will he go to full fill his twisted goals?


Law? _I am the law_.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 17, 2012)

Xaerun I think if you banned Kibou

no one would bother calling you out on it

for being against admin rules

I'm just saying


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 17, 2012)

I've seen more Bis. 

Also I'm not Gay...I'm A.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 17, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> Backseat modding ain't nice, and I don't much care for it.
> Besides, a semi-decent discussion might be developing RE: development of sexuality etc and we might see where that goes
> Plus, I'm on my phone and that kind of thing doesn't work too well



Oh are you for fucking real
OP's been a worthless shitstain every fucking time he has EVER POSTED.  I fucking reported the thread before there had been a SINGLE REPLY.  It was shit then and it's shit now, like we haven't had dozens of motherfucking "FURRY = TEH GAY?" threads, and created by far less irritating people no less.  Get off your fucking ass, Xaerun, and BAN THE FUCKING OP.  This CAN'T be the first time I have said this, nor the second or third time, of that I am sure.

*BAN HIM.  BAN KIBOU.*


----------



## JArt. (Apr 17, 2012)

Tycho said:


> Oh are you for fucking real
> OP's been a worthless shitstain every fucking time he has EVER POSTED.  I fucking reported the thread before there had been a SINGLE REPLY.  It was shit then and it's shit now, like we haven't had dozens of motherfucking "FURRY = TEH GAY?" threads, and created by far less irritating people no less.  Get off your fucking ass, Xaerun, and BAN THE FUCKING OP.  This CAN'T be the first time I have said this, nor the second or third time, of that I am sure.
> 
> *BAN HIM.  BAN KIBOU.*



I agree with the ban part, but not the   





> Get off your fucking ass, Xaerun


  part.
I think you're doing great, Xaerun!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 17, 2012)

JArt. said:


> I agree with the ban part, but not the     part.
> I think you're doing great, Xaerun!



Asskisser


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

Tycho said:


> Oh are you for fucking real
> OP's been a worthless shitstain every fucking time he has EVER POSTED.  I fucking reported the thread before there had been a SINGLE REPLY.  It was shit then and it's shit now, like we haven't had dozens of motherfucking "FURRY = TEH GAY?" threads, and created by far less irritating people no less.  Get off your fucking ass, Xaerun, and BAN THE FUCKING OP.  This CAN'T be the first time I have said this, nor the second or third time, of that I am sure.



Let the Xaerun have fun with his prey >:V


----------



## mrfoxwily (Apr 17, 2012)

I love how everyone's all "Self-empowerment!" And then they're all like, "I was born gay. I have to be." I'm confused.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 17, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Let the Xaerun have fun with his prey >:V



HE NEVER KILLS IT.  He's like a retarded cat who catches a fucking mouse and just bats the mouse around and drools until the mouse gets bored or has to use the can and wanders off.  HE DOES NOT KILL THE MOUSE.


----------



## Corto (Apr 17, 2012)

What a terrible thread. Let me step in because I wanted an excuse to lock it and because you people need to be reminded or a very simple fact:



Tycho said:


> BAN THE FUCKING OP.  This CAN'T be the first time I have said this, nor the second or third time, of that I am sure.


Well THOUGH LUCK BOYO. Here's the state of things: *YOU ARE NOT A MOD OR AN ADMIN*

Staff is already aware of both the thread and the users (shouldn't be a surprise since you're here yelling at a forum admin) so if we decide to ban/lock/etc, it's up to us. Maybe we're discussing a ban, maybe we decided not to ban him or to infract him or whatever. But we're sure as fuck not gonna have some revelation and think "OH OH TYCHO TOLD US TO BAN HIM, MAYBE WE SHOULD". So shut the fuck up before I ban you for constant derailing and insulting staff. 



Tycho said:


> I fucking reported the thread before there had been a SINGLE REPLY.


 And your report was read, the situation is being considered, etc etc. Users reporting terrible shit is appreciated, it makes our lives easier, but this is another thing entirely. Understand that YOU DON'T MAKE THE DECISIONS HERE SO DON'T ACT LIKE AN OFFENDED PRIMA DONNA WHEN WE DON'T ADJUST STAFF POLICY TO FIT YOUR PERSONAL PREFERENCES. 

If you have a problem with the current policies, there's better ways to react (for example PMing Xaerun, taking it to another forum admin because you think Xaerun is being an ineffective admin, applying to mod position so you can actually influence these decisions, etc) but this ain't the way and having been a member for longer than I have, you should know it so there's no excuse. 

I'm sorry if I'm not being the cuddly lovey moderator everyone knows and loves but if backseat modding annoys me, then your self righteous attitude is infuriating. So very kindly shut the fuck up  and be glad I'm not infracting you. 

Thread locked.


----------



## Corto (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh hey you ninja'd me and called a staff member retarded. Enjoy your vacations.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 17, 2012)

Corto: I love it when you talk mean, bby.

Tych, the dude was infracted, as you've seen from the screencap in-thread, and the thread wasn't locked because I thought there might actually be an interesting discussion emerging (I was wrong, but hey, it's nice to have faith in people sometimes). Now that I'm back at my computer though, I will give him a day to think about attacking/harassing staff- as you no doubt know, that's not on.

I don't know how other boards you visit/your friends moderate do things, but OP isn't an instatroll (like that dude in SD) and has made some good posts in his post history. Here got a little... hrm, and he got infracted for that. Anything else will be dealt with as it occurs, same as with any other user- we're not gonna drop a ban just because you think that should be done. There was quite a lengthy discussion mod-side about this thread, and it was being monitored. Just take it easy, man.



Tycho said:


> HE NEVER KILLS IT.  He's like a retarded cat who  catches a fucking mouse and just bats the mouse around and drools until  the mouse gets bored or has to use the can and wanders off.  HE DOES NOT  KILL THE MOUSE.


I feel like you don't see me around here much, Tycho. Guess you won't for a little while, either.


----------

